# Alternative to Gaggia Classic



## echovirus (Sep 25, 2019)

I'm new to the Forum as a poster. I've had a Gaggia Classic for years and although it's done me proud I'm wondering if there are any alternatives. I'm happy to keep maintaining it and only recently replaced the Group head rubber seal but I'm interested to know if there are any better alternative machines in the same price range? I bought the classic years back because it was the best in it's class but time has moved on so perhaps there are better choices out there.


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

Hello and welcome!
There's plenty of routes to up your coffee game.

First of all, what grinder are you currently using and how are you using it?
single dosing vs hopper full, weighing in/out, distribution in basket, tamping, etc...
Maybe your next step could (or should) start there 

Next up, what type of drink do you prefer? How many of them will you prepare throughout what time span?

Machinery can be had to meet all sorts of budget, do you have a limit?

Do you want to buy new or used? Do you want to restore something or buy refurbed?

Do you want to push a button, or operate a lever or a paddle?


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

With right to repair around the corner, the Sage DTP would be an option due to it's better temp stability. Fitting a PID to your classic would make it a better machine imo though.


----------



## echovirus (Sep 25, 2019)

Hasi said:


> Hello and welcome!
> There's plenty of routes to up your coffee game.
> 
> First of all, what grinder are you currently using and how are you using it?
> ...


 Thanks I'm using a Graef cm80 burr grinder, bottomless portafilter. Not weighing in, manual tamp. Beans tend to be of the fruity kind e.g. Rocko Mountain natural dried. To bo be fair I'm more than happy with the manual coffee process, I was more interested in a classic alternative as my machine is nearing a decade old so not sure how much life it has left. I'm making a few espresso double shots and a flat white daily for the wife. Budget around 300, just looking to see if anything comes close in value and build.


----------



## echovirus (Sep 25, 2019)

ashcroc said:


> With right to repair around the corner, the Sage DTP would be an option due to it's better temp stability. Fitting a PID to your classic would make it a better machine imo though.


 Thanks I'll take a look ? and yeah a pid might be a good upgrade. I changed the wand but never went the pid route.

Perhaps I'm just being paranoid and have years left but it's a good 8/9+ years which seems amazing, especially considering the previous Gaggia Colour lasted only a couple years before it packed up.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

echovirus said:


> Thanks I'll take a look  and yeah a pid might be a good upgrade. I changed the wand but never went the pid route.
> Perhaps I'm just being paranoid and have years left but it's a good 8/9+ years which seems amazing, especially considering the previous Gaggia Colour lasted only a couple years before it packed up.


If it's any help, my Tebe is 2003 & still going strong. Parts are still readily available too so if anything does decide to go wrong, it's easy to get fixed.


----------



## zoglet (Jun 1, 2010)

Regarding age, I had my Classic for twenty plus years and it still works fine. Had a couple of descale overhauls but nothing ever failed. A couple of years ago, I bought a Brass shower plate holder to help with temp stability. I also got one of these laser cut shower plates to improve dispersion but I can't really say that I noticed all that much difference. The difference in weight between the original and the brass is ridicuous, so once up to temperature, any water that's lost a little heat running through the boiler will (hopefully) be stabilised through the brass. I also went the PID route with Mr Shades' kit, which I can't fault. I do wish that someone 3D printed a PID holder/half width top for the Classic so the PID could sit nice and snug on the top rather than wierdly on the side. I also bought a pressure gauge so I could adjust the valve inside.

The real issue is that the Gaggia Classic, when running nicely, is not a bad little machine at all. After pimping it up and getting to know it, it will actually cost you a fair amount to match or out-do it. A friend recently bought a little Bezzera new for €750, maybe second hand versions of things like that would come up in your budget? Or keep your fingers crossed and eyes open for something getting shot of something with a Faema e61 grouphead. That will definitely be a step up. The main thing I noticed since upgrading is that I don't have to work to get a consistently great coffee. With the Gaggia, there was always a bit of 'here or there'.

I'm sure other people have different experiences and opinions, I'm no expert and my views are purely subjective. With that in mind, I would say that if you believe that you would continue to be happy with your Gaggia for a while, consider the pimping route. If your budget is 300, I reckon 150 of that would go further on the Gaggia than 300 starting outright with something else. If however you are reading this forum and getting the 'upgrade itch', maybe hold off spending out further on the Gaggia and decide how much your wallet may be able to scratch that itch. A little over 300 and a bit of luck and good timing will get you something second hand that will be a step up. Maybe wait to see what people are getting rid of in the New Year once all Christmas upgrades are in. Even consider posting a "Wanted - Your old machine" post to get people thinking. Best of luck either way ?


----------



## cold war kid (Mar 12, 2010)

Good advice above, but if you do upgrade rather than sidestep, you'll probably need to upgrade your grinder to do it justice.

Fracino Cherubs are sometimes available for around £300 second hand but I wouldn't bother with Ebay, there's too many abused examples. Get your count up and check out CFUK sales section.

I don't really see much point in a side step for the sake of something new, although maybe the Sage is a slightly better machine. Personally, I'd upgrade properly or pimp what you've got.


----------



## zoglet (Jun 1, 2010)

I can't comment on the quality of the Graef cm80 but it's true that I noticed a big difference from changing from the MDF to a Eureka Mignon.

If you do consider a new grinder, what I did learn from here (thanks all) is to go for one with stepless grind settings, and one that doesn't tend to clump on the finer espresso end. Additionally, try to find out how much the grinder holds back in the mechanism. Less of an issue for you if you are drinking more cups a day but as I would generally only be drinking one double in the morning, always having some of yesterday's beans in todays portafilter probably worked towards swaying consistency.

I have to say though that since upscaling my kit, I also spend more time focusing on a good distribution in the PF and even tamp, which I never used to, so perhaps some of these things, if you're not doing them already, would also make a difference you would notice or appreciate.


----------

